

Lisp Flavored Erlang - gnosis
http://metajack.im/2009/01/09/lisp-flavored-erlang/

======
rvirding
The best place to get LFE is <https://github.com/rvirding/lfe> .

------
zephjc
its seems to me that using a trick like Clojure uses to omit functions from
being exported (defn vs defn-) and inferring the module name from the file
name, would be better than to have to manually list them.

~~~
metajack
Those are good ideas. LFE is still in active development, and I don't think
Robert has completely fixed those things in stone yet.

